# Error en esquemático Eagle



## 0XDAVID (Feb 13, 2015)

Mi problema es que me tira un error en varios lugares del circuito: Unconnected pin
Uno los pines con wire, pero no se porque algunos no los conecta.
Que podrá ser el error? Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 13, 2015)

algo que dejaste sin conectar, si no subis el esquema como lo has echo imposible decir nada, no hay adivinos en el foro...


----------



## 0XDAVID (Feb 13, 2015)

Ahi va el esquematico en PDF


----------



## zopilote (Feb 13, 2015)

Solo mueve tus pad cuadrados  y comienza a girarlos asi el pad se conectara, hay solapamiento en varios de ellos así que tienes que moverlos mas lejos y tratar de engancharlos girando el pad.


----------



## 0XDAVID (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok, los cuadrados los reemplacé por otros mas pequeños, no me di cuenta que estos eran holes(agujeros). Pero no entiendo porque me dice que no hay conexion, por ejemplo entre las bases de los transistores y las resistencias. Tiro el wire entre estos dos, pero cuando hago el Board los deja sin conexion!

Ademas no entiendo bien para qué sirve el comando Net si puedo conectar componentes con wire


----------



## niguel (Feb 13, 2015)

al parecer modificaste el grid , ponla por default.
normalmente se utiliza con las unidades  inch , si  trabajas con milimetros cambialo a mm y te aparecera 2.54 si quieres mas sensibilidad divide esos 2.54  entre 2 y seria 1.27 si quieres mas todavia dividelo entre 2 que seria 0.635 ,eso mayormente sirve para pcb s pero en los esquematicos tambien sirve.
ahora prueba con la herramienta net haz las conecciones y prueba moviendo por ejem el transistor con la herramienta move y tiene que moverse las lineas verdes con el transistor y asi te daras cuenta que hay coneccion


----------



## J2C (Feb 13, 2015)

OXDAVID

 Has conectado mal los componentes, ejemplo el LED1 y el LED3 están CORTOCIRCUITADOS por el Net Verde.

 Otra fíjate en R1 que de un extremo tiene un tramo de 2.54 mm de color Marrón y del otro NO !!!!.
 Ahí lo que ha pasado es que tu has TERMINADO el Net pero NO LO CONECTASTE !!!!.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## 0XDAVID (Feb 14, 2015)

Me sirvió mucho esto de mover los componentes, ahi vi bien cuales no tenian conexion! y los que estaban puenteados.

El tema que tengo ahora es que cuando hago la placa me pasa varias conexiones en un trazo gris, que me da la impresion de que no las pasa en azul porque no puede hacerlo en una misma cara. Me parece que esto se podria mejorar si ubicara mejor los componentes; hay manera de hacer que los ubique automaticamente eagle para mejorar el ruteo de las pistas?

Gracias!


----------



## niguel (Feb 14, 2015)

si quieres algo decente tienes que rutear todas las pistas manualmente pero antes tienes que ordenar todos los componentes, tratar que estos esten lo mas cerca posible y sus conecciones igual.
es posible el auto route pero yo solo lo utilizo para darme una idea de como empezar con el route manual


----------



## J2C (Feb 14, 2015)

0XDAVID



0XDAVID dijo:


> ..... Me parece que esto se podria mejorar si ubicara mejor los componentes; hay manera de hacer que los ubique automaticamente eagle para mejorar el ruteo de las pistas?
> 
> Gracias!


 
*Mode OF TOPIC ON*

Mientras tu te comes una pizza y tomas unas cervecitas    ?????

*Mode OF TOPIC OFF
* 
Como haber hay programas que hacen de todo, pero tienen su costo   , no te parece ????.




0XDAVID dijo:


> .... El tema que tengo ahora es que cuando hago la placa me pasa varias conexiones en un trazo gris, que me da la impresion de que no las pasa en azul porque no puede hacerlo en una misma cara ......


Las conexiones en ese trazo gris son las que no ha podido AutoRoutear, y mirándolo en el pdf se observa una malísima distribución de los componentes así como también un desperdicio enorme de espacio.
El encapsulado para los reguladores que has usado no es el mas adecuado ya que no es el TO220 típico actual.

Los componentes debes girarlos antes de usar el AutoRoute, el Eagle (no se que versión usas) tiene una paleta de herramientas que te permite seleccionar todo o parte y luego quitar lo ruteado. A mi me parece que aun no estas lo suficientemente familiarizado con este CAD Electrónico, trata de buscar algún Tutorial ó Ayuda en la Web que te será de muchísima utilidad.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2015)

Las computadoras no piensan?????
Que tal si probamos de usar la cabeza para disennar el PCB????


----------



## wacharate (Jun 24, 2016)

Hice este diagrama pero me sale que tiene un error y me dice que no se puede conectar el capacitor de 10uf, podrian decirme que es lo que estoy haciendo mal? ya probe casi todo creo


----------

